# Joseph S. Exell



## bookslover

Does anyone on the PB know anything about him? I've tried Googling him, but came up pretty much empty.

Conservative? Liberal? Writings worth reading, etc.?


----------



## au5t1n

Try googling "biblical illustrator exell," since he seems to have written something called _The Biblical Illustrator_.


----------



## Wayne

On a Google search for a phrase, use quote marks to limit the search to the full phrase.

Rev. Joseph S. Exell, M.A., served as the Editor of Clerical World, The Homiletical Quarterly and the Monthly Interpreter. Exell was also the editor for several large commentary sets like The Men of the Bible, The Pulpit Commentary, Preacher's Homiletic Library and The Biblical Illustrator.

-----Added 10/17/2009 at 11:22:13 EST-----

Further:

From WorldCat, he was born in 1849, and his middle name was Samuel.


----------



## bookslover

...so I guess it's safe to assume he's dead now...

I found a website (run by R. L. Hymers, of all people) stating that Exell's dates are 1849-1909. Have no idea where he got the death date from.


----------



## Wayne

Showing my ignorance, who is Hymers?

The death date is certainly believable. One gambit on biographical details would be to see if the Homiletic Review or one of the other publications that he was connected with continued on as a publication past the 1909 date. If so, there might have been an obituary that appeared on the pages of that journal.

There might also have been mention in something like the Christian Observer, if you have access to it, and if finding out is worth the search.


----------



## bookslover

Wayne said:


> Showing my ignorance, who is Hymers?



Robert L. Hymers, Jr. is a fundamentalist Baptist pastor based here in Los Angeles. Born in Glendale, CA, in 1941. Hobnobbed with John R. Rice and that crowd. He uses only the KJV (natch) but, to his credit, he's not one of those KJV Only guys...


----------

